# Deer deterrents



## Charlietuna (Oct 30, 2016)

I was thinking about solar powered lights & sound alarm for keeping the deer away. I found one that has a voice alarm. 

Anyone tried this? It looks like a relatively inexpensive option without all the posts of the electric fence to mow around. View attachment 32199


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 30, 2016)

Brighter light


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 30, 2016)

They will eventually get used to it.


----------



## TonyR (Oct 30, 2016)

It is deer season. The best deterrent other than a fence is to shoot them. I have all my vines with cordons on the next to the top wire. The deer seem to leave them alone, any green mid-wire and lower is gone. 
I think the lights and noise would work for a FEW nights then back to normal. The only thing good about those tick covered nasty critters is they do taste good.


----------



## Sage (Oct 30, 2016)

This year I tried something similar. I had a old motion detector dual light set up. The plug in kind, not solar. On one side I put a light bulb. On the other side I put a plug in adapter and plugged an old boom box into it. Set the channel on a music station and turned it up fairly loud.

We could hear it go off every now and then. No idea what was setting it off. Maybe bunnies or wind or deer ????? We had NO deer damage. This was on a garden which always had deer in it and the back side was a small vineyard we use as a border, 30 vines.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 30, 2016)

High velocity lead poisoning!

Then some grilled onions and a pile of potatoes.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 30, 2016)

.223 applied directly to either ear is a sure fire deterrent. They will get used to the lights and noise...I keep a radio playing out in the shop all the time, I can be out there banging around and they never look up.

We have a gentleman's agreement, I feed them a little, and they feed me a little bit. Now, they are much more committed to their half of the agreement.


----------



## Sage (Oct 30, 2016)

Constant noise or regular noise they do get used to. Even gun fire. I had a legal buck walk right out in front of me and start feeding while I was sighting in my deer rifle (season wasn't open yet). Thinking about that....maybe they can read and knew season didn't open for another week. Maybe a "keep out deer" sign would work too.

My very irregular and loud noise must startle them. Complete quiet for hours then loud strange noise. Might use rap??


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Oct 30, 2016)

Ground up dried ghost peppers or bonnet peppers mixed with some feed corn. Sprinkle it around, they consume it and they won't be back for a while.


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd go with the high velocity lead. But I'm usually asleep when they're munching on my leaves. The ghost pepper sounds like a good idea. 
I'm thinking the coyotes may help. Sounded like 50 of them howling last night. Woke me up it was so loud.


----------



## treesaver (Nov 7, 2016)

Best thing I've found is to hang a partial bar of Irish spring soap around the trees and vines. They don't like the smell of it and leave me alone! Cut a bar into three pieces makes it go farther. Now if it would just work on the wabbits!


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe I'm being a little cautious, but should you be concerned about this soap saturating the soil around your roots? May not be healthy for the vines.


----------



## treesaver (Nov 7, 2016)

I've done this for a number of years in my orchard, with no noticible effect. If you were concerned, put it in a can with some holes poked in it to let air flow. Deer have a great nose, so use that against them!


----------

